# Chi-boy in NC/VA



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

So, my best friends ex boyfriends mother dumped off her male chihuahuas on her son. Who of course refused to take care of them and rehomed the smaller more friendly male. They kept the other guy in the spare room with literally a 6-8inch by 3 foot space to walk around,eat and use the potty. There was feces everywhere and he looked so horrified. My friend tried cleaning and caring for him, but he'd bitten her several times and absolutely refuses to allow her to get close enough to clean. I couldn't stand to leave him there in that condition(because her ex refused to care for him) so I asked him to put the dog in the kennel and bring him to me. He is now in my bathroom, which is much larger space and easier to clean than the room he was in at their home. But with my Xombie and Hercules and my daughter, I just can't keep him. I refuse to dump him at the SPCA, it's a death sentence for a dog who's as unsocial and "bitey" as he is. But I need to find a rescue, or foster or adopter for him. He's a beautiful boy but he needs alot of TLC to make things right. It breaks my heart to see him so afraid. If anyone here has a suggestion or could possibly foster and help this little guy, PLEASE don't hesitate to contact me. He was very bonded to the family he lived with but i afraid of strangers and will take alot of work, but I've seen how sweet he can be with someone he trusts and I want to see him happy. He deserves it.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, poor thing. I hope you can find a good loving home for him.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

You are a great person taking him in and trying to find him a new home. It sounds like he was in a terrible situation. I really hope you can find someone through here that can help him. Or at least talk to some people here that can point you in the right direction to find him a new home. Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you both. I'm letting him settle in and hopefully I can snap a picture or two tonight or tomorrow. Right now he won't even come out of his kennel if anyone is in the room.  poor baby. I feel so sorry for him. I just want him to find a home where he can be happy.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Poor little guy still won't come out when we're in the room. =(


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, he is an adorable little guy. I love his coloring and that sweet face.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

He is a beautiful guy and he was really sweet with the family he was with. But they pretty much dumped him off on their son who wouldn't be bothered to care for him. I couldn't just leave him there.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is darling!
Hope you find a forever home for him soon. 
You are a sweetheart for helping him.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, he is gorgeous. I'm sure there will be a lot of interest in him. How old is he? I'm sure he is just scared right now.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Omg, he is the cutest! I wish I could help, but I'm too far away, and already with a rescue on my hands. It was so nice of you to take him in. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and for him finding the right home.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

He is cute. You are good to take on a troubled chi. He will come around, but it is hard!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He is sooo beautiful. If I was closer... When I got Tiko, he was the same way. It took two full days of me going into the bathroom all day long and reading a book and ignoring him before he ventured out of the kennel and came over to sniff me. He is now bonded strongly with me. Thank you for rescuing him. He's never bit me or tried, but he does get that way with the rest of the family They just know Tiko is mine and they are not to touch him.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd364/MandahMonstah/2012-04-26192521.jpg

We had a breakthrough! After bringing him into my bedroom and just sitting with him (with Xombie) for a few hours and about 30 minutes of him biting at me and getting no reaction out of it he finally not only allowed me to pet him, but cuddle him and pick him up! Such an awesome feeling! I know we're still a long long way from done, but it's a good sign and reaffirms my hope that he could make someone a really great pet. I wish I could keep him myself but I just can't have another dog at this point, I won't give up on him and I refuse to take him to the shelter,but I definitely need to find him a foster or rescue. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh glad he is warming up to you. He looks happy. Good Luck.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

aww hes adorable! i would have him in a heartbeat if i was nearer!  so sad! x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Amanda, that is wonderful news.. just shows that love conquers fears, huh? 
I have crossed posted the info about the little guy to another small dog forum I participate in, with the hope of widening the search to find him a home or a foster.
Deb


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Chideb that is AWESOME, thank you so much. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so glad to hear about his breakthrough. That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to hear he is doing better! He is seriously a cutie. I would take him if I lived nearby.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is absolutely precious! He looks really tiny. I would love to have him, but I am also with a "BUT!" I am still working on the one I have to be more friendly! And I have another problem . . .if I were to get everyone that I wanted, I would be overrun with chis!!! Not a bad thing. lol. But seriously, he will come around and do wish I could have him!!

Good for you for taking him!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

More progress every day! He's playing with me, being a little more submissive and actually coming up to be cuddled a little. =D


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless his little heart. He was just scared and unloved.
Look at what some love and security can do!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree! I had his former owners son come over to get him out of his room to cause less stress. As soon as he handed him to me and left he was a totally different dog. I really wish I could talk him into keeping the little guy, the dog loves him so much.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Amanda he is beautiful. And you are beautiful for helping him find a home.
Is he neutered and up to date on vaccines? If not I suggest you get it 
done before re-homing. Are you planning on re-homing him yourself or
hoping to get help from a rescue?


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you very much. He is neutered and has been since he was a pup. I have to get up with the former owner to find out his exact(or close)age and whether or not he's up to date. If he isn't I will definitely be trying to get him taken care of before rehoming him. I would like to rehome him myself so that I can meet the person he goes with and maybe keep in contact, but I would accept help from a rescue if it came to it. I just want him to go somewhere nice, where he can be the sweet little dog I see in these little moments of comfort. 

Like right now he is pawing at my side trying to get under my arm to cuddle. =)


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

You are doing so well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Lots of patients and positive reinforcement should help him a lot. He will soon figure out that you are not going to harm him and he can trust you. You have done a great act of kindness for him. Most people would not have bothered with him, but you didnt give up in him and will live you dearly for it.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I wish I could take him. He's absolutely adorable. I'm too far away. Thanks for taking such great care of this little guy.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really hoping to be able to rehome him and see him happy. I'm a huge softie for animals, my mom, sister and I did wildlife rehab when I was alot younger. I'm still well known for trying to save everything lol This little guy really tugs on my heart.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Look who's coming around!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Tiny's original owners decided suddenly they wanted him back. I have mixed feelings about this but at least he's home for now...I just really hope they don't decide to dump him off again and him not have anyone to take him in.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How is it going with him back with the OW? I am worried for him and that he will go backwards, bless him :-( Please make sure he comes back to you if they decide to rehome him again and let me know. I may know someone that can help.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Last I heard he was doing alright, I don't have much contact with the original owner. I have a little contact with their son, but not much anymore since an incident where he and his girlfriend (my former best friend) mistreated some dogs and dumped them at the SPCA (luckily both have been adopted since then, I did keep tabs on them). I think about this little guy alot, I really hope they treat him better this time around. The only reason they wanted him back was because of how much money they spent to get him as a puppy...pretty shady reason to keep a dog if you ask me.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty freakin' shady people all round, if you ask me!! And, the worst part is .... THEY BREED!!!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Exactly! I'm just thankful that Tiny was fixed so they won't be having puppies to sell off like property.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO, I meant the people themselves breed, not their dogs! 

Such a shame it's not as easy to "fix" certain people as it is dogs.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohhh.  I just read up on this thread and found out Tiny went back to his original owners. That kind of sucks. He was starting to do so well and I'm sure he would have had a great new life in a new home. I really hope he is being treated fairly now. Otherwise I wish tons of evil upon those people!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

I was really hoping to be able to place him in a new, better home. If they'd dump him off like that once I'm sure they'd do it again. But I hope for the best.


----------

